# What color are your horses this year?



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Every year my horses shed out a different color. One year they are jet black the next they are dappled brown. I know it has to do with sun exposure, diet, and all those good things but I still find it quite interesting to see what color my horse is as he sheds his winter coat. I know palominos and grays change color a lot from year to year depending on the horse. I was wondering if anyone would like to share about their color changing horses. Pictures are welcome.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Normally right now: Abby is still very obviously a buckskin covered with dapples.

Yesterday? She had been lying in the mud/poo mess that is her paddock. She gave herself shoulder barring, probably zebra barring and was a darker, duller coat colour. Dun. She made herself into a dun. (Too bad I forgot to take a picture)

THEN! I brushed most of that off, lunged her. She got all sweaty and rolled..in dry dirt. It stuck and she became this sooty buckskin/almost gray colour..

Disclaimer: She's a terribly unphotogenic horse and just looks ugly in most of them. The first picture is her normally. The second is after rolling.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

She is a cute horse even with all the mud. My horse Dixie does this too. She goes from black or dark brown to a very light grey or hay color depending on if she rolls in the mud or the hay. My personal favorite is grey with hay colored flecks. :lol:


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Brown D: :lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

In her winter coat this year, Dancer looks kind of like a sooty buckskin, but in her summer colors, she's grulla (avatar). Last winter, her winter coat was really light, almost white, which really made her look weird with her black legs, mane, tail and ears!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

One of my shetlands roaned out a LOT. It really surprised me. Her mom? Not at all.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

My Victor is plain 'ole brown and black. Always will be. Although he turns several different shades of brown, depending on the variety of mud or dirt he rolls in. And Norman is orange. Y'know, like a pumpkin. He's been getting more and more white hairs as time goes by, kind of like what you see on some Belgians. Kind of hard to tell, since he looks like a woolly mammoth right now. I miss their shiny summer coats. :'(


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

Dandy -- my flea-bitten Grey mare (avatar) is white in the summer, and red / blonde in the winter from rolling in the mud!!! (we have a reddish clay dirt). 

1st pic: Dandy white







2nd pic: Dandy brown **Note her withers and neck look TERRIBLE in this picture :shock: I was hesitant to even post it! lol She was out of shape and my camera angle plus the way she is holding her head, baaadd!








I was gonna post pictures of Sasha --she was born chestnut and each summer has been shedding out lighter and lighter, but they won't load!:-| You can see the pics on her profile though if you like. 

Cute horses! I was gonna single everyone out, but it's the same for all the pictures so far! haha


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Haha. If you hadn't written that disclaimer about the withers, I would have said, "Holy sharkfin, Batman!"


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

> Haha. If you hadn't written that disclaimer about the withers, I would have said, "Holy sharkfin, Batman!"


Which would have been the PERFECT reply!!! Hahahaha :lol:


----------



## Sarahandlola (Dec 16, 2010)

Lola is Bay!

Her face is getting lighter now from the sun =D I cannot wait until she gets lighter..

But I was thinking today..Why does the sun makes horses lighter but it makes us darker? Hmmm lol


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

It makes your hair lighter too, not just your horse's. It makes your skin darker because (if I remember correctly) the UV rays cause your body to produce more vitamin D, which creates more pigment cells in your skin. Hence, a tan!


----------



## Chiefsgirl (Mar 26, 2011)

its funny when i bought my horse he didnt have a marking on him,yet now he has a star and there are other white hairs appearing all around. =]


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Those are some cute horses. I think mine will shed out brown this year. I hope it is a nice dapple brown like it was two years ago.


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

Gambit is just starting to shed, and he is coming in dark bay instead of black, I'll have to get some pic tomorrow.


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

It has been getting really hot and humid here so both my horses are shedding a lot now. The birds will have really warm nest this coming winter. :mrgreen: It is really neat though because it is the opposite of last year. Last year I brushed out brown hairs to find black hair, this year I am brushing out black hair to find brown hair. I will have to take new pictures, but first I have to remember to charge my battery.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My mare is chestnut sabino; four white socks, blaze, and some roaning (not normal 'roan'...roaning associated with her being sabino)...she also has a few more bird catcher spots this spring...gotta get some new pics.


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

Silver-legged light chestnut who's trying to be a dun!

See my thread asking why his legs are silver!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

My girl so far this spring...hairy, dirty beastie...haha


----------



## Clair (Jun 7, 2010)

aww mom2pride she's lovely. Look how shiney and healthy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Whitney13 (Mar 6, 2011)

Okay, I got a couple of pictures. The first one is Dixie. It had been raining all day so I was going to brush her before I took the pictures. She seemed to be saying "If that brush gets anywhere near my mud I will eat it!" She likes the mud a lot so I haven't gotten much of her winter coat off yet. 
Dixie by Whitney_13, on Flickr

This is Big Buddy, he wouldn't stand still to take a picture but you can see what color he is shedding out this year sort of. 
Big Buddy by Whitney_13, on Flickr


----------



## hflmusicislife (Dec 15, 2010)

Roxy's winter coat is almost white. I've even had people ask me at shows if she's gray! In the summer though, her coat is beautifullllll  

You'll have to ignore the crapiness of the pictures; they're the best I have on this computer. Most of the color in the winter picture was dirt, hahah. And yes, my position in the summer picture is crap but it's a couple years old. 

Anyways, anyone else have palominos who get that light in the winter?


----------

